# Arctic diesel?



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Has anyone ever heard of this? :dunno:

We have two types of diesel fuel (for automobiles), summer grade, and winter grade. Also, Shell makes some sort of V-Power Super Diesel for summer use. It costs crazy money.

Last night on the news, I heard someone mention the lack of, "Arctic Diesel," in Finland. We have been stuck in weather that is -25°C to -42°C for the past two weeks... And diesel cars have been stranded all over the place as a result.

I couldn't find anything about this grade of fuel. Anyone?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Those are some crazy cold temps. Different mixes of diesel have different gel points. The winter mix is different in different places depending on how cold the temps normally get. They must use something in the Arctic, but the question is could it be made/shipped in for a short extreme cold snap. Good Luck. N4S


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah it must have a really low gel point. How has your 530d handled the weather, Patrick?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

d geek said:


> Yeah it must have a really low gel point. How has your 530d handled the weather, Patrick?


True. Apparently, they have it in Russia, but I have no clue who makes/refines it.

I guess that it just sounded strange that this was mentioned on the news (the lack of it), and yet, I have never even heard of it. :rofl:

Aside from a dead battery, my BMW has been great this winter. No issues.

In three weeks, we will leave for a 2000km road trip around Sweden. I am looking forward to doing some real driving, aside from the silly, short, city trips.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Good luck. Please post some pics from Sweeden if you can. I've always wanted to go to Norway/Sweeden, maybe next Ed. N4S


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Patrick said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this? :dunno:
> 
> We have two types of diesel fuel (for automobiles), summer grade, and winter grade. Also, Shell makes some sort of V-Power Super Diesel for summer use. It costs crazy money.
> 
> ...


IIRC in the U.S. winter diesel is just D2 mixed with D1 (Kerosene like) along with pour point depressants.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was watching a rerun episode of Top Gear a few weeks back where they had some Toyota truck they were driving I think to the north pole. I seem to recall them saying they were using a mix of jet fuel and special artic diesel. My memory is a little hazy though on the specifics they said about the fuel, they very well could been saying artic diesel is diesel mixed in with jet fuel.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I was watching a rerun episode of Top Gear a few weeks back where they had some Toyota truck they were driving I think to the north pole. I seem to recall them saying they were using a mix of jet fuel and special artic diesel. My memory is a little hazy though on the specifics they said about the fuel, they very well could been saying artic diesel is diesel mixed in with jet fuel.


Snipe, when I was working for the Navy in Special Serveillance Vessels, we would run with JP5 and add some lube oil to improve lubricity. JP5 is basically kerosene if I am not wrong.

Problem was the waxing of the #2 diesel in the arctic waters. Basically onec we went North of a certain parallel during a specific time of the year, we would have to switch over to this fuel mix.

Problem was storage within the ships tanks which had contact with the sea.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.hollistonoil.com/arcticdieselmsds.pdf

Here is the MSDS for Arctic Diesel. Looks like #1 Diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe, when I was working for the Navy in Special Serveillance Vessels, we would run with JP5 and add some lube oil to improve lubricity. JP5 is basically kerosene if I am not wrong.
> 
> Problem was the waxing of the #2 diesel in the arctic waters. Basically onec we went North of a certain parallel during a specific time of the year, we would have to switch over to this fuel mix.
> 
> Problem was storage within the ships tanks which had contact with the sea.


When we went so far north I do not recall any changes to fuel. But we ran on Bunker C which even in the tropics had to be preheated to run.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I've only had one experience with *really* cold weather....-31F,which I experienced in central Canada last month.I filled up at a local Shell station in town the night before and,next morning,it started like a champ at -31F.No additives,just Shell diesel.

I think "arctic" or "winter" diesel is just a mixture or two or more types of diesel.The temperatures expected dictate the mixture.

Remember..commercial jets,which regularly operate at temps of -50F (or worse),use fuel that's basically a fancy kind of diesel.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I was watching a rerun episode of Top Gear a few weeks back where they had some Toyota truck they were driving I think to the north pole. I seem to recall them saying they were using a mix of jet fuel and special artic diesel. My memory is a little hazy though on the specifics they said about the fuel, they very well could been saying artic diesel is diesel mixed in with jet fuel.


I saw a documentary years ago about the building of the Alaska Pipeline in which they said that,in winter,they kept their various trucks,bulldozers,tractors,etc running 24/7 because if they shut them down they wouldn't be able to start them again.Don't know how much of that was due to fuel rather than coolant,motor oil,battery,etc.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

listerone said:


> I saw a documentary years ago about the building of the Alaska Pipeline in which they said that,in winter,they kept their various trucks,bulldozers,tractors,etc running 24/7 because if they shut them down they wouldn't be able to start them again.Don't know how much of that was due to fuel rather than coolant,motor oil,battery,etc.


Plus that was so long ago that technology has greatly changed. I'd imagine just the fuel from then compared to today is vastly different.


----------

